# Live bait fishing Pensacola pass



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Took my father inlaw and Julie out to do some live baiting at the inlet. Filled the live well with menhaden and headed for the pass. I got to the pass and looked in the baitwell to see 95% of my menhaden on the bottom. Some how the live well switch got bumped to the off position. We then fished the remaining few half live baits to catch a few kings and big reds. Could have done much better if wasn't for our bait situation. Anyways we had some bent rods and father inlaw got his first king.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Congrats, looks like some good fish. That King pic made me wince a little, looks like he's about to get another bite!

Skip


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Cool pics, especially the reds in the water! You were real near us Saturday...too bad we didn't get to say hello.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*I'll bet he's glad ...*

...that you married her now !


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Swell job. I see you used my towel technique for the photos.


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Dead bait = good chum.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

adam,
looks like somebody had some fun. way to go.:thumbup:

jack


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Can I ask where you found the menhaden? They seem to have left Escambia Bay and very few remain in Bayou Texar, at least as far as I could tell.


----------

